
Silicon Valley is desperate for talented designers - bjonathan
http://money.cnn.com/2012/04/05/technology/startups/designers/index.htm?iid=HP_LN
======
eli_gottlieb
Honestly, when do we get to call it a bubble? Why do I keep seeing start-up
companies who on the one hand, need investment capital to build their runways,
but on the other hand offer the finest salary and benefits packages on God's
green Earth?

I'm sorry, but where are you people getting the money for free gymnasia and
catered meals, particularly when firms like YC don't even invest enough to pay
the founders a living wage for the duration of the program?

